# Wer Neues weiß



## rudido (20 Januar 2011)

Abzocker dürfen Rechnungen für unberechtige Forderungen   		verschicken. Das entschied das LG Düsseldorf in erster Instanz. Die  Verbraucherzentrale Berlin ist der Auffassung, dass es sich hier   		um ein krasses Fehlurteil handelt, gegen das sie beim OLG Berufung  einlegen wird.

*Hier weiterlesen....*

Das war in 2009. Weiß jemand Neueres hierzu?


----------



## rudido (20 Januar 2011)

*OffTopic*

@bernhard

Vielleicht geht's ja so:



Goblin schrieb:


> Sowas entscheidet zum Glück ein Gericht und keiner von der Kripo
> Weil es sich um ein Angebot handelt steht in der Mail auch Rechnung



Das LG Düsseldorf hat schon entschieden!

*Hier weiterlesen....*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer Neues weiß*

Aber immerhin wurde damals in einer anderen Instanz entschieden, dass die Anmerkung 





			
				OLG schrieb:
			
		

> OLG. Das Gericht habe in diesem Zuge festgestellt, dass die Zahlungen  auf das Konto unzweifelhaft aus betrügerischen Aktivitäten stammten.


Dies führte dazu, dass


> ...hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf mit Zustimmung des Amtsgerichts  ihre Ermittlungen gegen die zwei Hintermänner eingestellt, allerdings haben diese einige  Auflagen zu erfüllen.
> So müssen sie rund 300 Geschädigten, die Strafanzeige erstattet hatten,  den überwiesenen Betrag (jeweils 84 Euro) innerhalb von zwei Monaten  zurückerstatten. Außerdem müssen sie jeweils 30.000 Euro an von der  Staatsanwaltschaft vorgegebene gemeinnützige Einrichtungen überweisen.


Was aus den übrigen rund 644.000 € geworden ist, weiß man nur in Rodgau. Steuer musste dennoch entrichtet werden. Ein nicht kleiner Teil  dürfte wohl nach München geflossen sein, denn immerhin war die Begleitung des Spießrutenlauf durch die Instanzen nicht um sonst. Bleiben gefühlte 300.000 € übrig.


----------

